# Ausfahrbare Navigation wie bei n24.de



## RicRom (21. Januar 2004)

Hallo möchte eine Navigation so wie bei www.n24.de  machen. Also das bei einem onmousover so eine Tabelle ausfährt. Müsste doch mit nem Java Script gehen oder ?
Kann mir vielleicht jemand mal ein Code Beispiel für sowas geben (hab nämlich sogut wie keine Aghnung von javascript) ?

www.n24.de


----------



## Fabian H (21. Januar 2004)

Hi RicRom,

hier gibt es Beispielcode, usw..
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials141336.html


----------



## RicRom (21. Januar 2004)

Hey Nuinmundo,
Danke, hät ich auch gleich im IRC fragen können  
Hab das Tutorial übersehen, sry.


----------

